# NSW 190 subclass visa invitation



## rvirendra

Hi,

I have submitted EOI for NEW 190 subclass on 4th Feb 2015. I have got total 60 points.

Any idea by when i will be getting invitation to apply PR.

Regards,
Virendra


----------



## Maggie-May24

I don't think anyone knows much yet about NSW's new system so it will take time to get an idea of how they prioritise sponsorship requests. Much will undoubtedly depend on how many other applicants there are in your nominated occupation, and how their points compare with yours. All you can do is wait and see.


----------



## Khalidhussein

I have send an inquiry on trade.nsw website. And i receive a reply stating that nsw migration services will start selection process at the end of Feb. That's mean process did not start yet.


----------



## jasdeepkaur

Even I don't think so that anybody have any idea about selection process for new NSW system... We have to wait till we receive any updates from them. 

I also filed NSW for one of my client...


----------



## ifthakhar

During October intake i got invitation from NSW in 45 days......


----------



## marcoamv

some news rvirendra ??


----------



## marcoamv

Follow the trend of the invitations, and put/update your data here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


----------



## t.ambepitiya

My agent submitted my application early Feb and I have received an invitation to submit the EOI on the 7th April.


----------



## Khalidhussein

marcoamv said:


> Follow the trend of the invitations, and put/update your data here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


I reviewed these info. 
And i notice some occupations have priority. Like (ICT business analyst, and construction project manager). More than one case. They come in late order. And they receive the invitation.

Have you noticed the same. Or this is just illusion


----------



## rvirendra

t.ambepitiya said:


> My agent submitted my application early Feb and I have received an invitation to submit the EOI on the 7th April.


Hi,

Submitting application means submitting EOI right? After EOI you would have received invitation to apply PR.


----------



## Mitesh21

*Hi*



t.ambepitiya said:


> My agent submitted my application early Feb and I have received an invitation to submit the EOI on the 7th April.


What is the point score invitation issues for?
Also what job code application was applied?

Thanks


----------



## shahk90

Hi,

Anyone received an invitation for the NSW 190 visa?

Kindly advise.

Cheers.


----------



## kaivalya

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - ILETS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)

Next Steps
XX/06/2015 - NSW Invite | :crutch:
XX/06/2015 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | :crutch:
XX/09/2015 - SkillSelect Invitation to apply for 190 visa | :crutch:
XX/09/2015 - 190 visa application to DIBP | :crutch:
XX/10/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
XX/12/2015 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


----------



## lvtruong

Hi guys,

I am new here. I have just received invitation email to apply for NSW nominated subclass visa 190. However, my IELTS is expired, will I be asked to re-take the exam again ?

My timeline is:

EOI submitted: 10/07/2013
Occupation: 261313
Date of invitation: 05/20/2015.

Please help, really appreciate!


----------



## romero2005

*do it again*



lvtruong said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new here. I have just received invitation email to apply for NSW nominated subclass visa 190. However, my IELTS is expired, will I be asked to re-take the exam again ?
> 
> My timeline is:
> 
> EOI submitted: 10/07/2013
> Occupation: 261313
> Date of invitation: 05/20/2015.
> 
> Please help, really appreciate!


I think u have to do the exam again...


----------



## SamuelO

lvtruong said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new here. I have just received invitation email to apply for NSW nominated subclass visa 190. However, my IELTS is expired, will I be asked to re-take the exam again ?
> 
> My timeline is:
> 
> EOI submitted: 10/07/2013
> Occupation: 261313
> Date of invitation: 05/20/2015.
> 
> Please help, really appreciate!


Congratulations.
I think you need not write the exam again as it was still valid as at the time you were shortlisted and invitation sent.

If in doubt, please ask Mark on the "Ask Mark" thread.

Meanwhile, you need to proceed quickly if all your information are correct using the link sent to you to open a "immiaccount" complete the forms and pay your visa fees. I understand , there might be increase in visa fees very soon; thereafter, you upload the necessary documents and information required.

Wishing you all the best as you embark on the journey!
Cheers!


----------



## Maggie-May24

If you refer to the DIBP website, you can find this information under the Points Test tab:

"You must score at least 60 points against points test factors to be eligible to be invited to apply for this visa.

If you are invited to apply, you must achieve at least the score specified in your letter of invitation."

"English language ability

Test results must be no older than three years immediately before the day on which the visa application was made."


----------



## abdul qayyum

Hi, 
I submitted my EOI for NSW on 3-apr-2015 with 55 points and waiting their response. 

My Engineer Australia occupation is 233914
IELTS (R 7.0, W 6.5, L 7.5, S 7.5)

As per your opinion what are the prospects of getting NSW invitation?


----------



## kaivalya

lvtruong said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new here. I have just received invitation email to apply for NSW nominated subclass visa 190. However, my IELTS is expired, will I be asked to re-take the exam again ?
> 
> My timeline is:
> 
> EOI submitted: 10/07/2013
> Occupation: 261313
> Date of invitation: 05/20/2015.
> 
> Please help, really appreciate!


both of yr dates are confusing..


----------



## kaivalya

marcoamv said:


> Follow the trend of the invitations, and put/update your data here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


The EOI and Invitation date format is confusing. Could you reformat them?
Thanks in advance,

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - IELTS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)

Next Steps
XX/08/2015 - NSW Invite | :crutch:
XX/08/2015 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | :crutch:
XX/10/2015 - SkillSelect Invitation to apply for 190 visa | :crutch:
XX/10/2015 - 190 visa application to DIBP | :crutch:
XX/12/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
XX/12/2015 - Case officer assigned
XX/12/2015 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


----------



## romero2005

*I did a month before u*



abdul qayyum said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my EOI for NSW on 3-apr-2015 with 55 points and waiting their response.
> 
> My Engineer Australia occupation is 233914
> IELTS (R 7.0, W 6.5, L 7.5, S 7.5)
> 
> As per your opinion what are the prospects of getting NSW invitation?


I applied 6th March without experience. total of 55 points..I am also still waiting in veeeery sad moooodddd


----------



## lvtruong

kaivalya said:


> both of yr dates are confusing..


Hi, sorry for confusing you.

I submitted an EOI on July 03rd, 2013 for 190 visa (chose NSW to be the sponsor). On May 20th, 2015, I received an email from NSW, [email protected], saying that they would like to invite me for applying for NSW nomination.

My IELTS report was expired on Dec 2014. My ACS report is expired today, May 27th, 2015. So I was asking if I could still submit the NSW nomination or not.

Anyway, I got response from NSW, they said I was still able to submit NSW nomination application but I should re-take the IELTS and re-assess my skill again just in case I would be asked by the case officer.

Thank you all for answering my questions .


----------



## Maggie-May24

I'm surprised NSW said "just in case" you're asked by your case officer. Eligibility for a 190 visa says your IELTS and skills assessment MUST be valid at the time of invitation.


----------



## lvtruong

well, that is my intepretation from the email. I might not be correct.

Skilled Migration <[email protected]>
May 26 (2 days ago)

to me 
Dear lvtruong,

You should ensure your IELTS and Skills Assessment are current at the time of application and decision. You may wish to still apply with the documents you have and attach evidence that you have already sought a new IELTS and re-assessment from ACS - such as through a confirmation letter or receipt etc) that may be considered by your case officer.

Migration Services, Innovation and Industry Policy | Industry, Innovation, Hospitality & the Arts 
NSW Trade & Investment 
GPO Box 5477 Sydney NSW 2001
T: 02 9842 8162 | E:

BTW, Maggie, you are Canadian ? I also completed medical request for my FSW 2014 application and awaiting passport request. I did not expect to be invited to apply for NSW nomination but I still would love to have one more chance.


----------



## kaivalya

lvtruong said:


> Hi, sorry for confusing you.
> 
> I submitted an EOI on July 03rd, 2013 for 190 visa (chose NSW to be the sponsor). On May 20th, 2015, I received an email from NSW, [email protected], saying that they would like to invite me for applying for NSW nomination.
> 
> My IELTS report was expired on Dec 2014. My ACS report is expired today, May 27th, 2015. So I was asking if I could still submit the NSW nomination or not.
> 
> Anyway, I got response from NSW, they said I was still able to submit NSW nomination application but I should re-take the IELTS and re-assess my skill again just in case I would be asked by the case officer.
> 
> Thank you all for answering my questions .


It seems you waited 23 months to get an invite. How frustrating.


----------



## lvtruong

kaivalya said:


> It seems you waited 23 months to get an invite. How frustrating.


Well, I was for the first few months, I initially applied for Canada fsw 2013 but later the application was returned due to cap reached, then I applied for Australia and hopeless waited for the Aus visa, then on Apr 2014, Canada reopened their fsw again, I submitted my application without thinking  forgetting about the Aus's one. Now, it came to me suddently, without any expectation.


----------



## pranavsunny

*190 visa for software engineer Anzco 261313*

Hi every one,

Can some help me for this.
I have submit my eoi for 261313 software engineer on 1st of June 2015.
I have claim 55 points ( age -30, education-20 and professional year- 5) + 5 190 state sponsorship. Tried Ielts a Lot but couldn't get 7 each. I have Ielts scored ( r-9,l-8,s-7and w-6).

Is their any chances for invitation in coming months time?

Is any one got invitation in this same kind of situation until now?

Just give me some idea about it please. 
Thanks,
Pranav


----------



## kaivalya

pranavsunny said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Can some help me for this.
> I have submit my eoi for 261313 software engineer on 1st of June 2015.
> I have claim 55 points ( age -30, education-20 and professional year- 5) + 5 190 state sponsorship. Tried Ielts a Lot but couldn't get 7 each. I have Ielts scored ( r-9,l-8,s-7and w-6).
> 
> Is their any chances for invitation in coming months time?
> 
> Is any one got invitation in this same kind of situation until now?
> 
> Just give me some idea about it please.
> Thanks,
> Pranav


You will get invitation before me because of your good score in IELTS.

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - IELTS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)

Next Steps (Hope)
XX/08/2015 - NSW Invite | :crutch:
XX/08/2015 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | :crutch:
XX/09/2015 - SkillSelect Invitation to apply for 190 visa | :crutch:
XX/09/2015 - 190 visa application to DIBP | :crutch:
XX/12/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
XX/12/2015 - Case officer assigned
XX/12/2015 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


----------



## romero2005

kaivalya said:


> You will get invitation before me because of your good score in IELTS.
> 
> ___________________________________________________ _ _______
> Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312
> 
> 14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
> 01/05/2015 - IELTS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
> 08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)
> 
> Next Steps (Hope)
> XX/08/2015 - NSW Invite | :crutch:
> XX/08/2015 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | :crutch:
> XX/09/2015 - SkillSelect Invitation to apply for 190 visa | :crutch:
> XX/09/2015 - 190 visa application to DIBP | :crutch:
> XX/12/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
> XX/12/2015 - Case officer assigned
> XX/12/2015 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


they dont care about overall band as I think.


----------



## kaivalya

romero2005 said:


> they dont care about overall band as I think.


Why not? I remember what I read in their website that the candidates with higher score in IELTS will be given priority.


----------



## romero2005

kaivalya said:


> Why not? I remember what I read in their website that the candidates with higher score in IELTS will be given priority.


for 6 points - 0 marks
for 7 -10
for 8 - 15

above is wht i know, ....can u send the link.


----------



## uae2oz

romero2005 said:


> for 6 points - 0 marks
> for 7 -10
> for 8 - 15
> 
> above is wht i know, ....can u send the link.


Candidates with high score levels are given priority.

For example candidate having 8 in each IELTS section would be rated high than a candidate with 7 in each section.

For 8 in each, 20 points are awarded.


----------



## romero2005

uae2oz said:


> Candidates with high score levels are given priority.
> 
> For example candidate having 8 in each IELTS section would be rated high than a candidate with 7 in each section.
> 
> For 8 in each, 20 points are awarded.


thank brother.....good to know about this..


----------



## kaivalya

romero2005 said:


> for 6 points - 0 marks
> for 7 -10
> for 8 - 15
> 
> above is wht i know, ....can u send the link.


*English Language Ability*: _if two applicants have the same points score, the one with better English will be ranked higher_

https://www.acacia-au.com/nsw-state-nomination-update-Feb-2015.php


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

Hi all,

I too submitted EOI for NSW ss on 21 April'15 (with 55+5 points) and still waiting for the invitation.

Lets us all keep everyone posted about the EOI invitation for PR application.

Thanks.


----------



## suny007

HI guys,
i can see last NSW round at 20th May. Has any one got the nominations. The google docs excel shows that many got the invitations, cant believe its so fast. 
some guys got in few days...


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

suny007 said:


> HI guys,
> i can see last NSW round at 20th May. Has any one got the nominations. The google docs excel shows that many got the invitations, cant believe its so fast.
> some guys got in few days...


None of the entries are visible in the spreadsheet. 
Can some one send the updated link !


----------



## anup

Do any know the basic points to apply for EOI for a NSW 190 Visa?
AND Will NSW stop it by june 2015?


----------



## majoroz

*190 invited*

Hi All,

I have received SS by NSW and my question is, do I have to fill in my work exp which was not assessed in immiaccount? I did not submit that document during skill assessment, in EOI and for state sponsorship.

PS:- I had submitted that document to make my case stronger when I had applied for a tourist visa.


----------



## suny007

majoroz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received SS by NSW and my question is, do I have to fill in my work exp which was not assessed in immiaccount? I did not submit that document during skill assessment, in EOI and for state sponsorship.
> 
> PS:- I had submitted that document to make my case stronger when I had applied for a tourist visa.


When you get the invite?. is it in June?.. i am also waiting for this.

if you have metioned Till date, than u can show ur experience with supporting docs like payslips etc.
.


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

majoroz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received SS by NSW and my question is, do I have to fill in my work exp which was not assessed in immiaccount? I did not submit that document during skill assessment, in EOI and for state sponsorship.
> 
> PS:- I had submitted that document to make my case stronger when I had applied for a tourist visa.


Congrats ! ! ! 
When did u apply for EOI and what was ur points (excluding 5 points for SS) when applied for EOI ?
Thanks...


----------



## anup

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I too submitted EOI for NSW ss on 21 April'15 (with 55+5 points) and still waiting for the invitation.
> 
> Lets us all keep everyone posted about the EOI invitation for PR application.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi 
I had seen in web address of nsw .gov.
If you want to get the site type 'nsw immigration' in google
That points to apply is for nsw 190 visa is 60 points. I do not know whether 55+5 will meet it or not.


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

anup said:


> Hi
> I had seen in web address of nsw .gov.
> If you want to get the site type 'nsw immigration' in google
> That points to apply is for nsw 190 visa is 60 points. I do not know whether 55+5 will meet it or not.


Hi Anup,

You are eligible with 55 points as 5 points will be provided by SS for NSW.
Below is the statement from NSW site:
"To be eligible for the 190 visa you need to provide evidence that you have a score of at least 60 points on the DIBP points test.

To be considered for NSW nomination you must be eligible for a minimum of 55 points on the DIBP points test and if you are selected for NSW nomination you will receive an additional five points that can be used to meet the required total score of 60 points."

*Source :* Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## anup

Thank you ashwinkumar
I read the thing in NSW website and i didn't apply for Eoi for NSW for the past 1 month. 
Thanks once again, I have now applied for EOi and form submission is successful and says I have 60 points.
Thank you very much.


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

anup said:


> Thank you ashwinkumar
> I read the thing in NSW website and i didn't apply for Eoi for NSW for the past 1 month.
> Thanks once again, I have now applied for EOi and form submission is successful and says I have 60 points.
> Thank you very much.


You are welcome !
What's your anzsco code ?


----------



## cmwright121

*eagerly awaiting*

Hey everyone,

I submitted my EOI April 28th 2015, with 50+5 in 272511 (Social Work). As I'm from the United States I do not have to take the IELTS, but because my score wasn't high enough I decided to take it and am eagerly waiting for the results to help build up my points. Will update with my new points once I get my results. Hoping that the new financial year brings a flood of invitations for all of us!


----------



## romero2005

cmwright121 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI April 28th 2015, with 50+5 in 272511 (Social Work). As I'm from the United States I do not have to take the IELTS, but because my score wasn't high enough I decided to take it and am eagerly waiting for the results to help build up my points. Will update with my new points once I get my results. Hoping that the new financial year brings a flood of invitations for all of us!


hurray......


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

cmwright121 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI April 28th 2015, with 50+5 in 272511 (Social Work). As I'm from the United States I do not have to take the IELTS, but because my score wasn't high enough I decided to take it and am eagerly waiting for the results to help build up my points. Will update with my new points once I get my results. Hoping that the new financial year brings a flood of invitations for all of us!


Good Luck !


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

Any one received invitation for NSW SS ?


----------



## romero2005

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Any one received invitation for NSW SS ?


I m also waiting for that brother.......cannot wait nw....


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

romero2005 said:


> I m also waiting for that brother.......cannot wait nw....


Hi, When did u apply for EOI and with how many points ?


----------



## romero2005

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi, When did u apply for EOI and with how many points ?


I applied on 4 March 2015 with 55+5 points.
No work experience added,(I dont have 3 years yet)
Computer Networks and system eng category.


----------



## anup

ashwinkuhikar said:


> You are welcome !
> What's your anzsco code ?


263111 Computer Network and system engineer
I would like know that is their anyone who has more points (like 60 + 5 or more ) and have not got eoi from NSW.


----------



## romero2005

anup said:


> 263111 Computer Network and system engineer
> I would like know that is their anyone who has more points (like 60 + 5 or more ) and have not got eoi from NSW.


Hard to find.but there are lot like that, i think.


----------



## romero2005

Immi update the site. over 1100 selected last month...hope we will get a chance this month..no luck for June 5th selection......


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

romero2005 said:


> Immi update the site. over 1100 selected last month...hope we will get a chance this month..no luck for June 5th selection......


Hi, Is the "List Occupation Ceiling 2015" application for Subclass 190?
or is it only application for Subclass 189 and 489 only ?

Please share link if possible. Thanks


----------



## romero2005

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi, Is the "List Occupation Ceiling 2015" application for Subclass 190?
> or is it only application for Subclass 189 and 489 only ?
> 
> Please share link if possible. Thanks


for all

189 - 500
489 - 50 
190 - depend on state requirement

Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) NSW - 1109


----------



## abdul qayyum

*NSW Invitation Till Jun, 15.*

Hi friends,

I have submitted EOI for NSW having 55+5 points. My EA ANZCO is 233914 (Engineering Technologist) and IELTS (6.5, 7, 7.5, 7.5).

As per detail on NSW website, they will keep inviting potential candidates based on merit till June,2015.

So far i din't get invitation, if my application didn't succeed, what would be next step? whether my EOI will be discarded? or i should withdraw it and apply for some other state? or i better to to keep in intact and stay in queue.

Looking fwd your suggestions.

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## romero2005

abdul qayyum said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW having 55+5 points. My EA ANZCO is 233914 (Engineering Technologist) and IELTS (6.5, 7, 7.5, 7.5).
> 
> As per detail on NSW website, they will keep inviting potential candidates based on merit till June,2015.
> 
> So far i din't get invitation, if my application didn't succeed, what would be next step? whether my EOI will be discarded? or i should withdraw it and apply for some other state? or i better to to keep in intact and stay in queue.
> 
> Looking fwd your suggestions.
> 
> Br/ Abdul Qayyum


Wait.if they fill their full requirement we hav to wait until thay need more people. Try to get 7 each.i m also trying. U will get invited.also 189 is more secure than 190


----------



## naveenoronha

*NSW Visa Grant*

Hi Guys,

I lodged my Visa application for 190 (NSW) on the 4th of May and CO was assigned by the 1st of June, asked for a few documents and PCC and Medicals. Everything has been submitted as of 4th of June. I have not heard from them as yet.

Does anyone know of delays in the 190 visa grant? Is there anybody else waiting for the visa grant after your PCC and Medicals?

Naveen


----------



## romero2005

naveenoronha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Visa application for 190 (NSW) on the 4th of May and CO was assigned by the 1st of June, asked for a few documents and PCC and Medicals. Everything has been submitted as of 4th of June. I have not heard from them as yet.
> 
> Does anyone know of delays in the 190 visa grant? Is there anybody else waiting for the visa grant after your PCC and Medicals?
> 
> Naveen


When did u get the invitation?


----------



## naveenoronha

romero2005 said:


> When did u get the invitation?


A little before the 4th of June maybe the 1st or 2nd.


----------



## romero2005

naveenoronha said:


> A little before the 4th of June maybe the 1st or 2nd.


can u type ur point breakdown.... Do u have work experience


----------



## naveenoronha

romero2005 said:


> can u type ur point breakdown.... Do u have work experience


System Analyst 261112
DIBP - 55 
NSW SS - 5
Work Exp - 4.5 years
IELTS 8.5, 8, 7.5, 7.5


----------



## romero2005

naveenoronha said:


> System Analyst 261112
> DIBP - 55
> NSW SS - 5
> Work Exp - 4.5 years
> IELTS 8.5, 8, 7.5, 7.5


U hav good ielts n work exp.thats why u got quick ans from nsw


----------



## romero2005

naveenoronha said:


> System Analyst 261112
> DIBP - 55
> NSW SS - 5
> Work Exp - 4.5 years
> IELTS 8.5, 8, 7.5, 7.5


Congratz bro


----------



## amitthakur83

Hello everyone,

I am new to this site and request some help in VISA 190.

I have submitted my EOI for financial investment advisor ( 222311 ). I am waiting for the SOL list to open up for states. Any idea when are they going to release the SOL for different states.

How is the new process different from the one which was one year back. People who want to login their applications had to remain awake at the same time across the globe to submit their applications and site used to get hanged and most of the applicants were not able to submit their application.

What are the chances this time. My total points is 65 which is above than minimum points required of 60.

Regards, Amit


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

amitthakur83 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site and request some help in VISA 190.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for financial investment advisor ( 222311 ). I am waiting for the SOL list to open up for states. Any idea when are they going to release the SOL for different states.
> 
> How is the new process different from the one which was one year back. People who want to login their applications had to remain awake at the same time across the globe to submit their applications and site used to get hanged and most of the applicants were not able to submit their application.
> 
> What are the chances this time. My total points is 65 which is above than minimum points required of 60.
> 
> Regards, Amit


Hi Amit,

Please visit :https://www.anzscosearch.com/
Hope this helps ! (Sign up required)

Rgds/ashwin


----------



## abdul qayyum

romero2005 said:


> Wait.if they fill their full requirement we hav to wait until thay need more people. Try to get 7 each.i m also trying. U will get invited.also 189 is more secure than 190


Thanks for reply, However, i never thought about 189, i i guess it is temporary residence? is 189 has more bright prospects to succeed in getting invitation leading to VISA?


----------



## abdul qayyum

*Assessment from EA and ICS*

Dears,

I have got my assessment with anzco 233914 from EA, submitted EOI for NSW, waiting invitation since march, 2015. I got EA assessment based on my Engineering Experience, However, my qualification in Computer Sciences and thinking to get my CDR assessed trough ICS as well. in this regard, I have following questions.

a. Can i have get my skill assessment done from more than 1 authority?
b. Can they both remain valid, i mean, after getting ICS outcome, would EA outcome remain valid.

c. Can i apply for another EOI based on my 2nd assessment planned to be done through ICS?

d. Can i run 2 EOIs in Parallel?

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## romero2005

abdul qayyum said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have got my assessment with anzco 233914 from EA, submitted EOI for NSW, waiting invitation since march, 2015. I got EA assessment based on my Engineering Experience, However, my qualification in Computer Sciences and thinking to get my CDR assessed trough ICS as well. in this regard, I have following questions.
> 
> a. Can i have get my skill assessment done from more than 1 authority?
> b. Can they both remain valid, i mean, after getting ICS outcome, would EA outcome remain valid.
> 
> c. Can i apply for another EOI based on my 2nd assessment planned to be done through ICS?
> 
> d. Can i run 2 EOIs in Parallel?
> 
> Br/ Abdul Qayyum


I think u can have 2 EOI under different Assessment. but better have expert advice. website say we can have 2 under different assessment.


----------



## abdul qayyum

romero2005 said:


> I think u can have 2 EOI under different Assessment. but better have expert advice. website say we can have 2 under different assessment.


Can you please send me the link of website where it is mentioned that one can have to EOI under separate as assessments?


----------



## abdul qayyum

*a very good link for ANSCO*

Dear all,

i found a very good link in this group, i register here and got access of very useful info.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## romero2005

abdul qayyum said:


> Can you please send me the link of website where it is mentioned that one can have to EOI under separate as assessments?


Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## cmwright121

Hey everyone, 

I submitted my EOI April 28th 2015, with 50+5 in 272511 (Social Work). I just updated my scores today 29/6/15 with my IELTS scores I had overall of 8.5, so ended up with a new score of 70 and 75. I've submitted applications for both 190 and 189. Will keep you all posted of when I get an invite!


----------



## romero2005

cmwright121 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI April 28th 2015, with 50+5 in 272511 (Social Work). I just updated my scores today 29/6/15 with my IELTS scores I had overall of 8.5, so ended up with a new score of 70 and 75. I've submitted applications for both 190 and 189. Will keep you all posted of when I get an invite!


congratz on IELTS..189 is best for you. 190 NSW not sure as I think.


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

cmwright121 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI April 28th 2015, with 50+5 in 272511 (Social Work). I just updated my scores today 29/6/15 with my IELTS scores I had overall of 8.5, so ended up with a new score of 70 and 75. I've submitted applications for both 190 and 189. Will keep you all posted of when I get an invite!


Congrats Wright.... Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## romero2005

Give me a advice

I applies for 190 visa with 55 points(Without s/s)(NSW) and also did not mention my work experience. 

I have 2 ACS assessment for my degree.

1. System Analysis
2. Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)

I have work experience on system analysis at the moment ( 2 years and one month and still working) and I dont have work experience on computer network and system Engineer

I applied to 190 NSW using (263111) just because of system analysis isnt demand. still i am waiting for my invitation,I applied on 6 March 2015.

is there any advantage on applying using system analysis because of i have 2+ years experience. they do not give any points for 2 years. please advice me.


My points breakdown

age - 30
IELTS (6,6.5,7,7.5) - 0
Education (BIT csu uni Australia - 15
Professional year (ACS IT) - 05
Aus Study requirement - 05 
apply from NSW 190 - 05
total - 60

Plese what will be the best option. i did not apply using system analysis assessment yet. but have experience on that.


----------



## romero2005

any luck friends


----------



## cmwright121

I got an invite yesterday!!! It was for 189 not 190. As I am getting all my documents prepared to scan in I'm a bit confused. As the website says all documents need to be certified copies, however when I "asked Mark" if original coloured copy scanned will count-he said they prefer that. I'd hate to be rejected due to a error on my part. Any thought/suggestions? 

Thanks!


---------

submitted my EOI- 28/4/2015
updated with IELTS- 29/6/2015
IELTS-8.5 overall
points-70
Invite for 189 visa- 6/7/2015


----------



## romero2005

cmwright121 said:


> I got an invite yesterday!!! It was for 189 not 190. As I am getting all my documents prepared to scan in I'm a bit confused. As the website says all documents need to be certified copies, however when I "asked Mark" if original coloured copy scanned will count-he said they prefer that. I'd hate to be rejected due to a error on my part. Any thought/suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ---------
> 
> submitted my EOI- 28/4/2015
> updated with IELTS- 29/6/2015
> IELTS-8.5 overall
> points-70
> Invite for 189 visa- 6/7/2015


color will be ok


----------



## NANDAN RAVI

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. Looking for information on visa 190 NSW and 489 Melbourne time frame...

I have applied for EOI for both 190 NSW and 489 Melbourne on 12th May 2015
190 - I have points with 55 + 5 (NSW sponsor)
489 - I have points with 55 + 10 (family sponsor)
Work exp - I have 5 + years
Job code - software engineer ( ACS done with positive)
IELTS - L-6,R-6.5,W-7, S-6.5
Upon this I am travelling to Sydney on temp work visa(400) for 6 months (company sponsor) in the month of August.

Would like to know when I can expect invitation either of these visa type(190 and 489) and any advantage with visa 400 whether help getting 190 earlier... 

Your information would help me. thank you


----------



## romero2005

NANDAN RAVI said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Looking for information on visa 190 NSW and 489 Melbourne time frame...
> 
> I have applied for EOI for both 190 NSW and 489 Melbourne on 12th May 2015
> 190 - I have points with 55 + 5 (NSW sponsor)
> 489 - I have points with 55 + 10 (family sponsor)
> Work exp - I have 5 + years
> Job code - software engineer ( ACS done with positive)
> IELTS - L-6,R-6.5,W-7, S-6.5
> Upon this I am travelling to Sydney on temp work visa(400) for 6 months (company sponsor) in the month of August.
> 
> Would like to know when I can expect invitation either of these visa type(190 and 489) and any advantage with visa 400 whether help getting 190 earlier...
> 
> Your information would help me. thank you


cant you ask from your company to sponsor. then you can go to NSW quickly


----------



## Sami Sam

Hi all,

cam someone who already got an invite from NSW answer my question?

when you apply for both visas 189 and 190 NSW, when receive an invitation email from NSW, does your EOI get blocked immediately? or does that actually happens only after you apply for NSW nomination and get it?

could you please explain the steps u went through?

thank you very much in advance


----------



## NANDAN RAVI

romero2005 said:


> cant you ask from your company to sponsor. then you can go to NSW quickly


Yes I wish if company sponsors but I am travelling for client assignment for limited period.


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

Hi Naveen,

Any movement in your case after receiving invitation from NSW ?


----------



## rachit_mahajan1

I submitted documents for ACS assessment on 7-7-15 and got result on 12-7-15. Now going to apply EOI..


----------



## rachit_mahajan1

What are the chance for Software Engineer 60points for NSW?


----------



## romero2005

rachit_mahajan1 said:


> What are the chance for Software Engineer 60points for NSW?


Hw about ur experience


----------



## rachit_mahajan1

romero2005 said:


> Hw about ur experience


In all I have 4.5 years experience but ACS considered 2.5 yrs.


----------



## romero2005

rachit_mahajan1 said:


> In all I have 4.5 years experience but ACS considered 2.5 yrs.


U might selected. if u have 3 year.....u will get the invitation quickly... NSW look for skilled people. can u write your points list


----------



## rachit_mahajan1

Sir, My points are ;
Age -30
English - 10
State Nomination- 5
Education - 15

Total - 60


----------



## romero2005

rachit_mahajan1 said:


> Sir, My points are ;
> Age -30
> English - 10
> State Nomination- 5
> Education - 15
> 
> Total - 60


U have to wait like me bor..I do have all without ENG 7.


----------



## VJ007

*NSW 190 subclass visa invitation Reply to Thread*

Hi I am new to the group. I applied the EOI on 15th April 2015 with 55 points and opted for 5 points from NSW in the EOI. Not sure when I will get the invite

I applied for CN and SE - 263111

Score:

S 7 L 7 R 7 W 8

Is there anybody with the same situation?


----------



## romero2005

VJ007 said:


> Hi I am new to the group. I applied the EOI on 15th April 2015 with 55 points and opted for 5 points from NSW in the EOI. Not sure when I will get the invite
> 
> I applied for CN and SE - 263111
> 
> Score:
> 
> S 7 L 7 R 7 W 8
> 
> Is there anybody with the same situation?


me....I applied to same.without IELTS 7 each.applied on 6 March..still waiting.


----------



## romero2005

I applied for 190 on 4th March 2015. But when i look in my Points sheet it says date of effect as 12/6/2015... why is that?


----------



## idreesshah

Hi, i am new to the group. I have applied to NSW on 13/2/2015, this is what appears on the date submitted whereas EOI was submitted on 14/11/2014. I am not sure why is there a difference between these two dates. Secondly, i am still waiting for the invitation. Any chance whether can i still get it?

IELTS: L=7.5, R= 8, S = 8, W = 6.5
Experience = 7 Years 4 Months.
Age = 31,
Edu= Master Degree.
Assessment: Analyst Programmer.


----------



## Saqib.khan

Hi i have submitted my EOI ON 7TH OF JULY FOR 190. I HAVE NOT RECEIVED ANY REPLY YET.DO I NEED TO APPLY FOR STATE SPONSORSHIP SEPARATELY OR SHOULD WAIT FOR THE EOI REPLY?


----------



## romero2005

Saqib.khan said:


> Hi i have submitted my EOI ON 7TH OF JULY FOR 190. I HAVE NOT RECEIVED ANY REPLY YET.DO I NEED TO APPLY FOR STATE SPONSORSHIP SEPARATELY OR SHOULD WAIT FOR THE EOI REPLY?


u have to mention 190 and 189 in same EOI. u can apply seperate eoi if u have 2 assessment


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

Hi All,

Any invitation received by anyone from NSW for 60 points ?


----------



## romero2005

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any invitation received by anyone from NSW for 60 points ?


Im also waiting buddy....

hw my IELTS do u have....6 or 7


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

romero2005 said:


> Im also waiting buddy....
> 
> hw my IELTS do u have....6 or 7


I have 6 in IELTS. Applied with 60 points for NSW (55+5 points)


----------



## VJ007

ashwinkuhikar said:


> I have 6 in IELTS. Applied with 60 points for NSW (55+5 points)


I am waiting


----------



## abdul qayyum

No, I have 55+5 points and submitted EOI in March by indicating that NSW is as my interest and waiting response.

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## romero2005

abdul qayyum said:


> No, I have 55+5 points and submitted EOI in March by indicating that NSW is as my interest and waiting response.
> 
> Br/ Abdul Qayyum


I feel nw we shiuld take atleast 60 without state 5.thats means in total 70.then we ll get invited


----------



## andreyx108b

romero2005 said:


> I feel nw we shiuld take atleast 60 without state 5.thats means in total 70.then we ll get invited


guys under which occupation?


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

andreyx108b said:


> guys under which occupation?


Anzsco : 263111


----------



## romero2005

andreyx108b said:


> guys under which occupation?


Anzsco : 263111


----------



## abdul qayyum

Guys,

Since there is no response from NSW since March and it's been more than 5 months that i am waiting. i feel that we all require to upgrade our IELTS to each 7 so that we can proceed for federal visa instead of state nomina.tion. 

My ielts 7.5, 7.5, 7.0, 6.5 and occu anzco is 299314 (Engineering Tech.)

Please let know what are the prospects of getting NSW invitation and in what time frame (if you have any experience or statistics)


Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## romero2005

abdul qayyum said:


> Guys,
> 
> Since there is no response from NSW since March and it's been more than 5 months that i am waiting. i feel that we all require to upgrade our IELTS to each 7 so that we can proceed for federal visa instead of state nomina.tion.
> 
> My ielts 7.5, 7.5, 7.0, 6.5 and occu anzco is 299314 (Engineering Tech.)
> 
> Please let know what are the prospects of getting NSW invitation and in what time frame (if you have any experience or statistics)
> 
> Br/ Abdul Qayyum


Dear friend i am also same boat and u also gave the required answer. so lets try again. we need 7 or 8 each to get thru. other problem was i also had same score live u..soo bad bro


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

abdul qayyum said:


> Guys,
> 
> Since there is no response from NSW since March and it's been more than 5 months that i am waiting. i feel that we all require to upgrade our IELTS to each 7 so that we can proceed for federal visa instead of state nomina.tion.
> 
> My ielts 7.5, 7.5, 7.0, 6.5 and occu anzco is 299314 (Engineering Tech.)
> 
> Please let know what are the prospects of getting NSW invitation and in what time frame (if you have any experience or statistics)
> 
> Br/ Abdul Qayyum


You are absolutely correct Abdul. I am also on the same boat.
It seems NSW is not interested in selecting 60 pointers. i have come across many ppl with 60 points who are still waiting for the invitation (including me). I too have more or less same scores as you have in IELTS.

Seems we need to upgrade our IELTS or PTE-A marks to get back in the race.

Cheers...


----------



## VJ007

ashwinkuhikar said:


> You are absolutely correct Abdul. I am also on the same boat.
> It seems NSW is not interested in selecting 60 pointers. i have come across many ppl with 60 points who are still waiting for the invitation (including me). I too have more or less same scores as you have in IELTS.
> 
> Seems we need to upgrade our IELTS or PTE-A marks to get back in the race.
> 
> Cheers...


Hi,

Did anyone get the invite for more than 60 points. I have 55 points + opted for 5 points from NSW. I am yet to get the invite


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

VJ007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone get the invite for more than 60 points. I have 55 points + opted for 5 points from NSW. I am yet to get the invite


No James Bond , all 60 pointers are still waiting for invite from NSW.


----------



## romero2005

ashwinkuhikar said:


> No James Bond , all 60 pointers are still waiting for invite from NSW.


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

Hi Guys,

Good news !   
NSW has come up with "NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List - 2015-16".

This is a revised priority list for occupations that falls under Subclass 190.
Lets hope for the best. Someone should get lucky this time.

Cheers !


----------



## VJ007

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news !
> NSW has come up with "NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List - 2015-16".
> 
> This is a revised priority list for occupations that falls under Subclass 190.
> Lets hope for the best. Someone should get lucky this time.
> 
> Cheers !


Hi Ashwin,

Do you know when did NSW release this priority SOL?


----------



## Samnet

Thanks
You are very helpful


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

VJ007 said:


> Hi Ashwin,
> 
> Do you know when did NSW release this priority SOL?


Hi,

NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List 2015-16 was released on 31st July'15.

Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## romero2005

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List 2015-16 was released on 31st July'15.
> 
> Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


Click here


----------



## paul7777777

Hi all,

I submitted EOI for Civil Engineering Technician - 312212 for 
189 (60 points on 27 July 2015) and 
190 (60+5 points on 3 August 2015).

I am currently in Sydney, working holiday.

My 417 visa runs out on the 18 August. Is there any chance I will get an invite by then, and can hopefully get a bridging visa while the application is processed?

I was also thinking I could get a visitors visa for a few weeks if it came to that, but can't afford not to work for too long.

Is there any estimations on the time it takes for invites?
Or is there any other options?

Any help or guidance is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

paul7777777 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted EOI for Civil Engineering Technician - 312212 for
> 189 (60 points on 27 July 2015) and
> 190 (60+5 points on 3 August 2015).
> 
> I am currently in Sydney, working holiday.
> 
> My 417 visa runs out on the 18 August. Is there any chance I will get an invite by then, and can hopefully get a bridging visa while the application is processed?
> 
> I was also thinking I could get a visitors visa for a few weeks if it came to that, but can't afford not to work for too long.
> 
> Is there any estimations on the time it takes for invites?
> Or is there any other options?
> 
> Any help or guidance is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

You can ask your query to Mark in "Ask Mark" section in the forum. He will be in a better position to answer your query. Thanks.


----------



## paul7777777

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> You can ask your query to Mark in "Ask Mark" section in the forum. He will be in a better position to answer your query. Thanks.


Will do. Thanks


----------



## VJ007

Any update guys on the invites???


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

VJ007 said:


> Any update guys on the invites???


Not yet , Still waiting !


----------



## romero2005

no luck yet


----------



## VJ007

Hi All,

Need to understand, Do I have to pay AUD 300 towards state sponsorship (NSW) once I receive the invite or I can pay now as I'm still waiting for the invite. My agent has told me that the payment is required once I get the invite and the EOI is selected


----------



## romero2005

Pay after u recv ur invitation


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

It is very bad that our (60 pointers) EOI is not even moving a bit for NSW. Any one attempted PTE or IELTS again to increase their scores ? Any news from your respective agents on movement of your EOIs ?


----------



## romero2005

ashwinkuhikar said:


> It is very bad that our (60 pointers) EOI is not even moving a bit for NSW. Any one attempted PTE or IELTS again to increase their scores ? Any news from your respective agents on movement of your EOIs ?


I am trying to update my score.going to do PTE.....so sad about this pathetic situation... wht to do....Even I have professional year as well


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

romero2005 said:


> I am trying to update my score.going to do PTE.....so sad about this pathetic situation... wht to do....Even I have professional year as well


Great. Best of luck....


----------



## aspiranthc

*Waiting for invitation 55 + 5 SS - 261313*

I submitted my EOI On 1st July 2015 with 55 + 5 for 261313. Not heard so far. Have you any updates?


----------



## aspiranthc

paul7777777 said:


> Will do. Thanks


I submitted my EOI On 1st July 2015 with 55 + 5 for 261313. Not heard so far. Have you any updates?


----------



## richagrovergandhi

Hi All,

I am fairly new to the forum. In fact this is the very first thread for me, but this forum has really helpful information on Australia's immigration process.

Quick question - I had submitted my EOI to NSW on 7th August 2015, visa type 190. Any idea how long does it usually take for a response?

Thanks,
Richa


----------



## mailtodaman

*190 Visa*

Hello all,

I have submitted my EOI this month only in System Analyst with points (55+5). I am wondering if I would get NSW 190 invitation.

Regards,
Daman


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

richagrovergandhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am fairly new to the forum. In fact this is the very first thread for me, but this forum has really helpful information on Australia's immigration process.
> 
> Quick question - I had submitted my EOI to NSW on 7th August 2015, visa type 190. Any idea how long does it usually take for a response?
> 
> Thanks,
> Richa


What's your total points ?


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

aspiranthc said:


> I submitted my EOI On 1st July 2015 with 55 + 5 for 261313. Not heard so far. Have you any updates?


They are selecting people with higher points. There are many ppl in the forum waiting for their invite since Mar or April (who has 55+5 points) . If you can increase your points by giving PTE or IELTS, then better go for it. It would increase your chances of getting selected.


----------



## richagrovergandhi

ashwinkuhikar said:


> What's your total points ?


My points are 75 in total (70+5). My occupation is on the CSOL (HR Adviser).. Now getting very anxious.. :-(


----------



## Maggie-May24

NSW is not sponsoring HR Advisers. Only SA includes HR Adviser on their occupation list, but you need 80 points or a history of living/studying in SA or an immediate family member living in SA.


----------



## LightMoon

marcoamv said:


> Follow the trend of the invitations, and put/update your data here:
> 
> https :// docs.google. com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


This spreadsheet seems broken to me, Any new link to show the pace of the invitation of NSW sponsorship ?


----------



## mailtodaman

Hello all,
Any news of 190 NSW visa?
Regards,
Daman


----------



## andreyx108b

mailtodaman said:


> Hello all,
> Any news of 190 NSW visa?
> Regards,
> Daman


Well, i got an invite on 16/09 and applied for an approval but still waiting for it... already 24 days has passed...

70 points ICT BA.

I see that there are a lot of people on myimmitracker dot com who are waiting...


----------



## Amir_Elec

Hi guys,I have submitted my EOI on 1-Oct-2015,
Age:33,IELTS:L,R6,W7,S7.5,
9 Years of working experience,ANZSCO#233311 Electrical engineer,
Recently I received EA positive outcome letter.
Score 55,applied for NSW 190 Visa.
Is there any chance of invitation for the next 6 months period?
checking for my ANZSCO,figured out there are 12 people in the invitation queue(Some with better IELTS score).


----------



## andreyx108b

Amir_Elec said:


> Hi guys,I have submitted my EOI on 1-Oct-2015,
> Age:33,IELTS:L,R6,W7,S7.5,
> 9 Years of working experience,ANZSCO#233311 Electrical engineer,
> Recently I received EA positive outcome letter.
> Score 55,applied for NSW 190 Visa.
> Is there any chance of invitation for the next 6 months period?
> checking for my ANZSCO,figured out there are 12 people in the invitation queue(Some with better IELTS score).


They are currently not inviting 55+ 5SS...


----------



## chouse

What do you think the chances would be for SEN teacher 65points(+5 SS)? Waiting for my skills assessment to come though.


----------



## andreyx108b

chouse said:


> What do you think the chances would be for SEN teacher 65points(+5 SS)? Waiting for my skills assessment to come though.


if it is on their NSW SOl - then as per my experience, most candidates with 65+5 get an invite farely quickly...


----------



## chouse

andreyx108b said:


> if it is on their NSW SOl - then as per my experience, most candidates with 65+5 get an invite farely quickly...


It is! Thank you! I was nervous because I couldn't find any current information on that specific occupation.

I hope you find out soon what's going on. I did read somewhere that NSW can take up to 12 weeks to decide on sponsorship.


----------



## andreyx108b

chouse said:


> It is! Thank you! I was nervous because I couldn't find any current information on that specific occupation.
> 
> I hope you find out soon what's going on. I did read somewhere that NSW can take up to 12 weeks to decide on sponsorship.


yeah it does, officialy, however, most of the people are approved relatively quickly... 4-6 weeks, i got confused as the guy who applied 2 days before me - got an approval within 15 days.. and i am now waiting for almost 25 (as of now)....

actually not just one guy, few guys - we were invited at the same time - and three of them got an approval and i didn't...

very wierd.


----------



## Amir_Elec

andreyx108b said:


> They are currently not inviting 55+ 5SS...


Unfortunately I do not have any chance of invitation from other states,cause IELTS 7 in each band is required! On paper, my chance is only on NSW SS,I can not upgrade my IELTS score for the next 5 months period cause of my profession! So I just can wait and see what's going on in the future...


----------



## andreyx108b

Amir_Elec said:


> Unfortunately I do not have any chance of invitation from other states,cause IELTS 7 in each band is required! On paper, my chance is only on NSW SS,I can not upgrade my IELTS score for the next 5 months period cause of my profession! So I just can wait and see what's going on in the future...


Can you do PTE exam?


----------



## Amir_Elec

andreyx108b said:


> Can you do PTE exam?


As I mentioned before, cause of my career ,I just can prepare myself for any kind of exam. I can't sit for exam,I am working on marine installations.


----------



## andreyx108b

Amir_Elec said:


> As I mentioned before, cause of my career ,I just can prepare myself for any kind of exam. I can't sit for exam,I am working on marine installations.


I see... well, 5 month is ok.. you either get an invite or prepare for an exam and then take it in 5 month and you'll get an ivnite quickly.


----------



## Amir_Elec

andreyx108b said:


> I see... well, 5 month is ok.. you either get an invite or prepare for an exam and then take it in 5 month and you'll get an ivnite quickly.


Thanks a lot andrey, do you have any further specific info regarding the competition traffic for NSW SS 190? I mean, you guess traffic is high for which type of ANZSCO? and does the ANZSCO matters? I mean NSW considers limited shares for each ANZSCO? 
My ANZSCO is 233311(Electrical Engineer), how is the condition for my major?


----------



## sennithya

what about the chances for NSW state nomination for software engineer? with 55 + 5 points. Please suggest


----------



## abdul qayyum

*EOI submitted for NSW and Waiting Invitation*

Dear Friends,

I have submitted EOI for NSW in Apr, 2015, 233914 Engineering Tech, IELTS (R 7.0, W 6.5, L 7.5, S 7.5). 
I have no hope to get invited. However, i visited this page after some time and found following 2 new things

a. can i check my status of my EOI with NSW ? 
b. already my ielts is mediocre level, i won't be able improve it further, what is PET test? how will it help to improve my points?

Many thaanks for usual support

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## andreyx108b

abdul qayyum said:


> My Ielts
> IELTS (R 7.0, W 6.5, L 7.5, S 7.5).


Mate, try PTE - you can get 65+ in all bands and then you will have extra 10 pts.


----------



## abdul qayyum

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, try PTE - you can get 65+ in all bands and then you will have extra 10 pts.


Language points would be considered either based on PTE or IE\LTS?
or having existing IELTS and adding PTE result would give additional point?
i mean language score would either be based on at 1 of tests, right?

ielts pints isnt in fraction, one can enter either 6 or 7. my min band in any module is 6.5 and max 7.5. what should i enter?

thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

abdul qayyum said:


> Language points would be considered either based on PTE or IE\LTS?
> or having existing IELTS and adding PTE result would give additional point?
> i mean language score would either be based on at 1 of tests, right?
> 
> ielts pints isnt in fraction, one can enter either 6 or 7. my min band in any module is 6.5 and max 7.5. what should i enter?
> 
> thanks!


It either PTE or IELTS - but PTE is more.. well, its not easier, but it is kinda more achievable.

Most states do not take 0.5 into consideration apart from SA. Therefore you got to put minimum score, which is in case of 6.5 will be considered as 6.


----------



## abdul qayyum

andreyx108b said:


> It either PTE or IELTS - but PTE is more.. well, its not easier, but it is kinda more achievable.
> 
> Most states do not take 0.5 into consideration apart from SA. Therefore you got to put minimum score, which is in case of 6.5 will be considered as 6.


thanks andrey for your prompt, replies, just 1 more point regarding my experience (9 years).

Mistakenly, during EA assessment i didn't get my experience assessed, so in my EA letter only my qualification is mentioned.

But when i applied EOI, i mentioned my experience and attached reference letters.

Do you think, i need to get my experience assessed by EA and will it help to enhance chances of getting NSW invitation?


----------



## andreyx108b

abdul qayyum said:


> thanks andrey for your prompt, replies, just 1 more point regarding my experience (9 years).
> 
> Mistakenly, during EA assessment i didn't get my experience assessed, so in my EA letter only my qualification is mentioned.
> 
> But when i applied EOI, i mentioned my experience and attached reference letters.
> 
> Do you think, i need to get my experience assessed by EA and will it help to enhance chances of getting NSW invitation?


I can not comment as i am not a specialist, however, in my opinion, yes you need to re-assess and make sure that you your experience is relevant.


----------



## Amrmur

Hi can anyone post about the kind of questions that are asked in the assessment stage??


----------



## Rye1226

Been following this thread closely, My EOI was submitted last March 18, 2015 and there was no progress ever since. My profession falls under the category of Engineering technologist with a 55+5 points. Do you think the waiting time has been too long now, or will it improve ? Anyone on the same boat as I am?


----------



## abdul qayyum

Rye1226 said:


> Been following this thread closely, My EOI was submitted last March 18, 2015 and there was no progress ever since. My profession falls under the category of Engineering technologist with a 55+5 points. Do you think the waiting time has been too long now, or will it improve ? Anyone on the same boat as I am?


Hi,
I have exactly same anzco and submitted EOI almost same time (4 Apr, 2015). As mentioned at NSW website that there is merit system based on IELTS and duration of EOI. whoever qualifies will be invited. But they don't provide any visibility to applicant.


----------



## Rye1226

abdul qayyum said:


> Hi,
> I have exactly same anzco and submitted EOI almost same time (4 Apr, 2015). As mentioned at NSW website that there is merit system based on IELTS and duration of EOI. whoever qualifies will be invited. But they don't provide any visibility to applicant.


Let's just keep our fingers crossed. I am 0.5 point shy of the 7 required in IELTS (done it twice ) got 7 to 8.5 in all fields except speaking which is 6.5


----------



## abdul qayyum

Rye1226 said:


> Let's just keep our fingers crossed. I am 0.5 point shy of the 7 required in IELTS (done it twice ) got 7 to 8.5 in all fields except speaking which is 6.5


Lolz, same here, i have only writting below 7 i.e 6.5. 
If you could get any clue how to improve, pls update me


----------



## romero2005

how all of urs progress...I am still waiting with 55+5 NSW


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

Any invites for 55+ 5 pointers ?


----------



## Zee1000

*149212*

Hi,
I have filled my EOI on 28th Oct 2015 for Customer Service Manager occupation with 55+5 points, any one have got an invitation with this points, please confirm.


----------



## AussieToB

Hi All,

Yesterday I submitted my EOI with 55 + 5 NSW. My ANZSCO Job code is 263311.
Now the wait has started and I have following questions:

1. Any guess on how long will it take to receive my Invitation to apply?
2. What documents we need to be prepared for when we receive the invitation?
3. How many days do we get to submit the actual application with all documents?

I would appreciate if somebody can share his/her experience.

Thank you!


----------



## romero2005

AussieToB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I submitted my EOI with 55 + 5 NSW. My ANZSCO Job code is 263311.
> Now the wait has started and I have following questions:
> 
> 1. Any guess on how long will it take to receive my Invitation to apply?
> 2. What documents we need to be prepared for when we receive the invitation?
> 3. How many days do we get to submit the actual application with all documents?
> 
> I would appreciate if somebody can share his/her experience.
> 
> Thank you!


I applied on 6 march with 55+5 (263111) and still waiting...DO IELTS/PTE and increase ur point. otherwise you have to wait.


----------



## harryom

rvirendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NEW 190 subclass on 4th Feb 2015. I have got total 60 points.
> 
> Any idea by when i will be getting invitation to apply PR.
> 
> Regards,
> Virendra


Hi Virendra,

Have you got EOI for subclass 190 for nsw?
if yes how long you have to wait after applying?
Please advise.


----------



## Lahore

Hello guys. I will be applying soon for 190. I have total of 70 points (65+5). Can somebody who has been following the trends guide me what chances i have got to get an invite? I will be applying for Accountant (General). Would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## AussieToB

Lahore said:


> Hello guys. I will be applying soon for 190. I have total of 70 points (65+5). Can somebody who has been following the trends guide me what chances i have got to get an invite? I will be applying for Accountant (General). Would appreciate it. Thanks.


I guess you will be invited soon as you have more than the required points.

Can anybody share the website where Stats for NSW or other states are shown ?

I selected NSW in my EOI with (55+ 5 ) points for 263311 profession and submitted it on Dec 20, 2015. Can anyone guess how long I have to wait before I get an invite?


----------



## harryom

romero2005 said:


> I applied on 4 March 2015 with 55+5 points.
> No work experience added,(I dont have 3 years yet)
> Computer Networks and system eng category.


Hi Mate,

Just want to know when have you received your EOI for nsw
if yes then when please advise

Regards,


----------



## arozmarin

Hi Guys,

and my situation 55+5 for NSW, ANZCO code 263312, IELTS 6.5, 10 years work experience. I applied 12 July 2015, any idea how long yet? Will be any time soon?

Ales


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Hi folks,
I´m going to apply my EOI in few days and try visa 190 in NSW for now.
Anyone have an idea when I might het an invitation?

My profile:
Occupation: 233513 Production or Plant Engineer
Age: 31 *30points*
Education: Bachelor honours degree *+15points*
IELTS: R-9; L-6; S-6,5; W-6 *0points*
Work: +5 years *10points*
S/S: NSW *5points*
Total:*60 points*

I will try to improve my IELTS score and then move to 189 visa.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Maggie-May24

Unfortunately, the states don't follow any fixed invitation schedule, so there's no way to predict if/when you would receive an invitation.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Maggie-May24 said:


> Unfortunately, the states don't follow any fixed invitation schedule, so there's no way to predict if/when you would receive an invitation.


Thanks for your answer.
I'm aware that there is no invitation schedule. Maybe I put my question in a wrong way.

My question is more based in someone's experience...like someone who was/is in the same boat as me and got an invitation letter...


----------



## gmalhotra2

*NSW Stream 2*

Hi,

Hope everybody is doing great!

I want to apply under NSW stream 2

In total, I will be touching at 60 (points). My occupation is is CSOL and only Adelaide is open with 85 scores.

Since, i heard that under stream 2 I can apply where they as for 60to 75 score, and it may possible that I may or may get an invite.

Can anyone suggest, if I should go ahead and file EOI?

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## jedh_g

rvirendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NEW 190 subclass on 4th Feb 2015. I have got total 60 points.
> 
> Any idea by when i will be getting invitation to apply PR.
> 
> Regards,
> Virendra


I think nobody knows for certain the selection timeline for a NSW SS invitation. Same case as mine. All we have to do is wait or increase points by taking IELTS or PTE-Acacemic Test.


----------



## abdul qayyum

jedh_g said:


> I think nobody knows for certain the selection timeline for a NSW SS invitation. Same case as mine. All we have to do is iwait or increase points by taking IELTS or PTE-Acacemic Test.


I applied my EOI in April, 2015 with 55 + SS5 = 60 points, so far, no any news, i have no more hope.

i reached to conclusion that without ielts 10 points i won't succeed.


----------



## amernajjar

Hello !!
i am about to submit my papers for the skilled employment assessment as a mechanical engineer ..
please advise me if i am submitting the right papers, knowing that i have finished my assessment from EA in September 

i have already obtained the following papers :
1- a letter from the HR department of my company stating the date i joined the company, my position, salary and the fact that i am still working with them.
2- a letter from my department head describing my position and my job description .. along with all the required contact info ..
3- a translation of my work permit done by an approved translation office (because my work permit is only available in Arabic) 


please help me and tell me if i am missing anything ....

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Khalidhussein

What kind of visa you are applying for?


----------



## amernajjar

Khalidhussein said:


> What kind of visa you are applying for?


i am applying for 190 and 189


----------



## wrussell

Are you lodging a CDR?


----------



## amernajjar

wrussell said:


> Are you lodging a CDR?


I have already submitted my CDR in september and already approved back then .. but now i want to submit my papers to assess my experience .


----------



## Khalidhussein

years of experience are mentioned on the approval letter. My approval letter from EA include this info.


----------



## amernajjar

Khalidhussein said:


> years of experience are mentioned on the approval letter. My approval letter from EA include this info.


no .. my years of experience are not written .. because i didnt submit my skilled employment assessment before because i had less than 3 years at that time .. but now i do


----------



## Amit4Aus

Hi Guys,

I am also applying for NSW under 190 subclass and my points are 55+5 =60 and i am applying for 2613 category. 

I have already cleared the PTE Exam with 7 band. So is there any hope that i can get the invitation soon.


----------



## rsaini

Hello,

I have submitted my EOI for 190 on 31st Jan 2016, under 263111 with score as: Age (25) + Language (0 but Competent level) + Experience (15) + Qualification (15) + State sponsorship (5) = Total (60) points. I still have to appear for PTE to improve the Language score but just want check if there is any chance of earlier submission of EOI can get invite. 

As per the current situation, is there chance to get invite in 3 to 4 months?

Your response will be highly appreciable. 

Thanks & Regards,
Ranjeet


----------



## Khalidhussein

Hi rsaini, 

Actually it hard to tell when you will be invited.
Check the selection criteria on nsw website.
I have lodged my EOI sine March 2015 and I did not get invited. 
I think occupation plays big role on selection. Check occupation priority on nsw website.

BR


----------



## rsaini

Khalidhussein said:


> Hi rsaini,
> 
> Actually it hard to tell when you will be invited.
> Check the selection criteria on nsw website.
> I have lodged my EOI sine March 2015 and I did not get invited.
> I think occupation plays big role on selection. Check occupation priority on nsw website.
> 
> BR


Thanks Khalid for this info. The subclass (263111), I have applied for is in NSW 2015-16 priority list. Let's see.


----------



## gto21

What do you think about my chances for 60+5 points for 190 NSW state sponsorship? Applied EOI for general accountant on the 4th of October and i have a visa valid until September?


----------



## Universalsardar

ifthakhar said:


> During October intake i got invitation from NSW in 45 days......


Hi Iftikhar

Can you please mention how much point you had and details

And your occupation?


----------



## Universalsardar

rsaini said:


> Thanks Khalid for this info. The subclass (263111), I have applied for is in NSW 2015-16 priority list. Let's see.


Hi Rsaini

I also summited with 55+5 for nsw

Did u receive invite??


----------



## Harpreet Dhiman

Universalsardar said:


> Hi Rsaini
> 
> I also summited with 55+5 for nsw
> 
> Did u receive invite??


sardara when u submitted ur eoi?


----------



## pareshmohol

Harpreet Dhiman said:


> sardara when u submitted ur eoi?


HiAll,

Sorry to jump in here directly. 

I have also submitted EOI as the below,

Occu - System and Network Engineer (263111)
Subclass - 190 
State Spons required - NSW
Points - 60

Is there any chance to grant invitation if I submit EOI now?

Thanks


----------



## Harpreet Dhiman

pareshmohol said:


> HiAll,
> 
> Sorry to jump in here directly.
> 
> I have also submitted EOI as the below,
> 
> Occu - System and Network Engineer (263111)
> Subclass - 190
> State Spons required - NSW
> Points - 60
> 
> Is there any chance to grant invitation if I submit EOI now?
> 
> Thanks


hello,

they dont have any selection criteria, but if your occuption is getting occupied with few seats then 190 is the gud option bcoz caping doesnt matter in state or territories programs


----------



## pareshmohol

Harpreet Dhiman said:


> hello,
> 
> they dont have any selection criteria, but if your occuption is getting occupied with few seats then 190 is the gud option bcoz caping doesnt matter in state or territories programs


Thanks for your reply.

I could see occupation ceiling for my profile is

Code 2014-15 2015-16 % 
2631	Computer Network Professionals	1788	1986	11.07%


----------



## pareshmohol

pareshmohol said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I could see occupation ceiling for my profile is
> 
> Code 2014-15 2015-16 %
> 2631	Computer Network Professionals	1788	1986	11.07%


and till now they have given 1576 invitation till March.


----------



## Universalsardar

Harpreet Dhiman said:


> sardara when u submitted ur eoi?


Hi I submitted 31 March points 55+5
Experience 15
English 0


----------



## gnk90

I request you to please go through my case and enlighten me about my possibilities. Please, I need some help here.
I am a mechanical engr with 2.5 yrs of experience in quality control department of manufacturing industry. I score 55 pts (age- 30pts+ qualification- 15pts + IELTS- 10pts). My question is, what are the probabilities of obtaining an invite from NSW for a mechanical engr with proficient english skills. My next major query is, As I am working as a junior quality control engr in mechanical firm, most of the duties mentioned in ANZSCO website doesnt match with my duties. So, am I gonna obtain skill assessment positive from Engineersaustralia? Please guys I urgently need some comments on my case so that I can plan what to do next.


----------



## sunflower047

gnk90 said:


> I request you to please go through my case and enlighten me about my possibilities. Please, I need some help here.
> I am a mechanical engr with 2.5 yrs of experience in quality control department of manufacturing industry. I score 55 pts (age- 30pts+ qualification- 15pts + IELTS- 10pts). My question is, what are the probabilities of obtaining an invite from NSW for a mechanical engr with proficient english skills. My next major query is, As I am working as a junior quality control engr in mechanical firm, most of the duties mentioned in ANZSCO website doesnt match with my duties. So, am I gonna obtain skill assessment positive from Engineersaustralia? Please guys I urgently need some comments on my case so that I can plan what to do next.


I am really sorry to inform you the true, that is your duties should need to tally with ANZSCO task, otherwise EA will not assess you as ME.
You may search in ANZSCO, which code tally with your duties. Then you can proceed for assessment.


----------



## yogibabu1

Hi 

Thanks to all for the incessant help to everyone and is really appreciated.

I have a specific query here, I had received an invite from NSW for 190 visa by 9th Mar 2016 and unfortunately both my skills assessment and language test results had expired by then.

I had enquired with NSW Dep and they guided me to quickly apply and provide the valid documents for both once I get them.

Case officer from NSW has been assigned since I am turning 33 by June 15th.

My doubts here are
Is the invite from NSW enough to lock in my age to 32?
Also I had scored 10 points in my previous language test and is it mandatory again to score the same points or a valid result would do?

Please advise


----------



## wrussell

Only a visa application 'locks in' your age.

From what you have posted, you will need a new, qualifying English test.

If you lodge a new EoI in SkillSelect, the ID will be different form the one NSW have put forward.

You might be well advised to consult a registered migration agent for advice about how to proceed.


----------



## Dasinder

Hi everyone, 
I am an experienced motor mechanic with more than 8 years of experience in the same field. I applied for State sponsorship for NSW 190 recently. My points are (Age: 30, Education: 10, Work experience: 15 but could not claim any points in English language: 6.5 each in writing, listening and Reading and 6 in Speaking). 
What are my chances of getting SS for NSW as a motor mechanic (general) with 321211 code ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jigarvrutika

Hello guys i have submitted eoi 8/12/2015 with 60 points for nsw , any suggestions please when i will get invitation !

Applied as cook 
Please please rply if any one know


----------



## abdul qayyum

*Nsw eoi*

Hi guys,
My EOI is effective since 3 April, 2015 for NSW with 60+5 points, what are the chances to get state nomination or invitation to apply?

Regards,


----------



## Nevine2003

Hi everyone,
need your advise we submit EOI (190 NSW) for 133111 construction project manager our points breakdown are
age :15
english :10
education qualification :15
sate nomination :5
experience overseas :15
total : 60 points
possitive assessment from vetassess
we submit the Eoi for subclass 190 ( and 186( ENS)
1- for 186 the employer nomination will be in NSW as this is the nominated state???? or this subclass is not suitable for us we should removed from EOI??
2- I would like to know what are the chances to get invitation Visa 190 as it is not based on monthly round ? how long it might take approximately? there is any regular round for 190 invitation?
3- there is any way to know the state ceiling for our occupation (133111) ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Nevine2003

*wrussell*

Hi everyone,
need your advise we submit EOI (190 NSW) for 133111 construction project manager our points breakdown are
age :15
english :10
education qualification :15
sate nomination :5
experience overseas :15
total : 60 points
possitive assessment from vetassess
we submit the Eoi for subclass 190 ( and 186( ENS)
1- for 186 the employer nomination will be in NSW as this is the nominated state???? or this subclass is not suitable for us we should removed from EOI??
2- I would like to know what are the chances to get invitation Visa 190 as it is not based on monthly round ? how long it might take approximately? there is any regular round for 190 invitation?
3- there is any way to know the state ceiling for our occupation (133111) ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Simartoor

*NSW 190 invitation for General Accountants 2211*

Hello everybody,
I submitted my eoi (189)on 22nd jan 2016 in SA at 60 points. On 17th may 2016 my eoi was automatically updated any I got extra 5 points for my age. Now its submitted at 65 points in SA.
On 30th may 2016 I submitted a new eoi 190 for NSW at 70 points. (65+5 ss). Its been over 3 months and I have not received any response yet. Can anybody with the similar case let me know if they received their invite and how long does it take. Im aware that it usually takes 2-3 months in most cases.


----------



## Simartoor

Lahore said:


> Hello guys. I will be applying soon for 190. I have total of 70 points (65+5). Can somebody who has been following the trends guide me what chances i have got to get an invite? I will be applying for Accountant (General). Would appreciate it. Thanks.


Did you get the invitation yet?


----------



## Simartoor

AussieToB said:


> I guess you will be invited soon as you have more than the required points.
> 
> Can anybody share the website where Stats for NSW or other states are shown ?
> 
> I selected NSW in my EOI with (55+ 5 ) points for 263311 profession and submitted it on Dec 20, 2015. Can anyone guess how long I have to wait before I get an invite?


Hello ,
I submitted my eoi (189)on 22nd jan 2016 in SA at 60 points. On 17th may 2016 my eoi was automatically updated any I got extra 5 points for my age. Now its submitted at 65 points in SA.
On 30th may 2016 I submitted a new eoi 190 for NSW at 70 points. (65+5 ss). Its been over 3 months and I have not received any response yet. Can anybody with the similar case let me know if they received their invite and how long does it take. Im aware that it usually takes 2-3 months in most cases.


----------



## sunflower047

I submit my EOI in May 2016 for NSW (55+5). it's been 5 months and there is no response.
I would like to say that there are unknown time to get nomination.


----------



## Veckey

Hi guys, any 60+5 here? For how long did you wait for an invite? 
My husband applied 6 weeks ago...we were thinking if we don't get it in 6 months, to try to send EoI to Victoria as a plan B option...do you know how does that function, by updating existing EoI? 10x!


----------



## jithu224

Hi,

I would like to have some expert advice for applying for Visa 190.

My details are as follows

ACS skill assesment positive in Oct 2014
IELTS 7.5 in each band
EOI Submitted in Aug 2016 ( had submitted for SS in 2015 got rejected in Feb 2016)
Statesponsorship for Victoria Re-submitted in Sept 2016
Got state sponsorship from Victoria & Invitation on 21st December for Visa#190 as Software tester 261314

But my in my ACS certificate its mentioned certificate valid for 2 years, which means it was valid upto OCT 2016. So I'm in a confusion on how to proceed .

After going through several blogs on this issue I understand that I need to get Re assessment done by using the option "Linking to an earlier application" ( I believe the ACS assessment number remains same. correct me if I'm wrong on this )

If I do the re assessment , can I file my visa using the existing EOI? 

Or can I lodge Visa application with existing EOI & ACS certificate ? 
I'm stuck now and I really need guidance in this case 

Awaiting your valuable advices.

Best Regards,

Sreejith S


----------



## jithu224

Hi,

I would like to have some expert advice for applying for Visa 190.

My details are as follows

ACS skill assesment positive in Oct 2014
IELTS 7.5 in each band
EOI Submitted in Aug 2016 ( had submitted for SS in 2015 got rejected in Feb 2016)
Statesponsorship for Victoria Re-submitted in Sept 2016
Got state sponsorship from Victoria & Invitation on 21st December for Visa#190 as Software tester 261314

But my in my ACS certificate its mentioned certificate valid for 2 years, which means it was valid upto OCT 2016. So I'm in a confusion on how to proceed .

After going through several blogs on this issue I understand that I need to get Re assessment done by using the option "Linking to an earlier application" ( I believe the ACS assessment number remains same. correct me if I'm wrong on this )

If I do the re assessment , can I file my visa using the existing EOI? 

Or can I lodge Visa application with existing EOI & ACS certificate ? 
I'm stuck now and I really need guidance in this case 

Awaiting your valuable advices.

Best Regards,

Sreejith S


----------



## neera7779

Hi 
My name is Neera. I have submitted EOI on dated 30th May 2016 with( 55+ 5 ) points in 190 category for NSW Australia in 2613 category.
Can anyone guide when there is a possibility to get invitation.


----------



## sunflower047

neera7779 said:


> Hi
> My name is Neera. I have submitted EOI on dated 30th May 2016 with( 55+ 5 ) points in 190 category for NSW Australia in 2613 category.
> Can anyone guide when there is a possibility to get invitation.


Same things for me, I don't know when NSW will give response.
Its been 7 months&#129300;


----------



## neera7779

Is there any source from where we can know upto which date NSW has picked up EOI and the how many points are required to receive an invitation. When I applied eoi then our agent said that we would get invitation with in 4 months.


----------



## sunflower047

neera7779 said:


> Is there any source from where we can know upto which date NSW has picked up EOI and the how many points are required to receive an invitation. When I applied eoi then our agent said that we would get invitation with in 4 months.


Is there any proof? Have you seen someone who received invitation in 4 months? (55+5).


----------



## jaysshah

Hello All,

Can someone please add me in Whatsapp group for Australia PR ?
I am Mechanical Engineer with 10 Years of Experience from India.
Request your help to get me added in relevant group.
Number: 00919909001661

Thanks...


----------



## mr91535

Hi Guys, I am following some threads and curios about my NSW state nomination, if someone has any idea.

My points breakdown as below:
Age : 25
English PTE-A : 10 (30/01/2017)
Education Qualification : 10
Experience : 15 (10 years ACS Experience, Total 13 years)
EOI initially submitted on : 23/08/2016 (457, since I didn't have enough points)
EOI updated on : 08/02/2017 (NSW-190, 60+5 for SS)
Occupation : ICT Business Analyst - 261111

Any idea how is my chances of getting invitation from NSW and when possibly?

Also does anyone has access to Australia CEP? My Bachelor of Science degree was assessed as AQF Associate degree, so I lost 5 points there. The reason I heard (and probably true) was my institution was in Tier-2 category in CEP. I need to know if its still in the same group or has moved to Tier-1.

Thanks.


----------



## Ms Taurus

Just wondering if NSW has sent any invitation for Stream 2 in the past 6 months? if so, what is the min points for those invitations? Thanks!!


----------



## tbone

*NSW invitation*

Hi All,

I have been invited to apply for a visa with NSW. 
I submitted everything I sent to Vetassess and more information.

I would like to know, what is the likelihood of me getting rejected for my stated sponsored visa? I have submitted under steam 2.

If I do get rejected I know I can appeal, however, can I resubmit my EOI?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## davissharma

*190 visa with 60 point as cook*

hi guys i have applied for Eoi for 190 visa in victoria with 60 point victoria state already verified with my employer anybody have the same case or so i just want to know when i can get invite from victoria


----------



## rault28

yes you have to im afraid


----------



## pnkjmane

Hi everyone ! I have submitted my EOI for NSW 190 in Aug 2017 for 222311 Financial Investment Adviser with 65+5 points. This occupation is not on NSW state list but is on CSOL. I am really worried about my chances for getting an invite. Please guide with stats suggestions possibilities etc. Extremely urgent !


----------



## fordblood

Plz add me to the whatsapp group for PR Australia +61450644153


----------

